

Evolution of SW architecture - gyre007
https://medium.com/@benorama/the-evolution-of-software-architecture-bd6ea674c477

======
superkvn
Never thought software could make me hungry.

~~~
gyre007
there is a subtle message in that blog post - we eat our own dog food ;-)

